# Houston/Memphis Rumor



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Saw this post on another site. Not going to plug the other site. I think you can figure it out.

Memphis trades
Bonzi Wells and 14th pick

Houston Trades 
DWes, Sura, and some draft picks

The article states this is pure speculation. May be a hoax. Some other interesting draft news too. (I like the Dickau thought.)

Talk amongst yourselves.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_12935.shtml


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Its #19, not 14.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

I like the Rockets to draft Wayne Simien and Andray Blatche. Maybe Patrick Ewing is able to pass his skill to the young kid. So after Hakeem Olajuwon and Ralph Sampson, we can have another twin towers lineup.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

maxrider said:


> I like the Rockets to draft Wayne Simien and Andray Blatche. Maybe Patrick Ewing is able to pass his skill to the young kid. So after Hakeem Olajuwon and Ralph Sampson, we can have another twin towers lineup.



Patrick Ewing has done any coaching/skill-passing-oning to anyone in Rocket Town? I guess I missed it....sure was looking forward to seeing some of that brand of mentoring, but haven't noticed "hide nor hair" of it yet.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This makes absolutely no sense on Memphis' part. I don't think you could even spin it so that it did.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I don't like the trade at all. Bonzi is just another head case that has never had any kind of team chemistry on any team that he has played for. So i dont think that the rockets would be stupid enough to get rid of bob sura and Dwes for that kind of a headache.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I never said this was accurate. I just saw this out there and noticed it was not out here on the Rockets page.

As a matter of fact, the author of the article thinks this rumor was started by Peter Vescy which probably means it is a rouse.

Again, I do like the idea of picking up Dan Dickau though.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I would immediately jump on the Dan Dickau bandwagon if he was to play in Houston! (heck, I'm already on the bandwagon now!) Seriously though, Dan can not be our starting PG, and I think his potential is just about tapped out.

And if Bonzi can accept a role here in Houston, I think he can contribute.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I wouldnt mind Bonzi Wells. That trade makes little sense to the Grizz, financially. They would much rather let him walk than to take on a 4 year contract.

I would love to take #19 from the Grizz. We could use it to pick up Joey Graham or Hakim Warrick if were lucky.

I really like Antonio Daniels, maybe we could send Mike James and #24 to Seattle for Antonio Daniels and Reggie Evans. I would sign Donyell Marshall to the MLE because he gives the Rockets everything they could ask for... a quick Forward who has the range of a guard. Although undersized, can play respectable defense and is great on the boards.

PG: Antonio Daniels | Bobby Sura | Charlie Ward
SG: David Wesley | Jon Barry
SF: Tracy McGrady | Joey Graham 
PF: Donyell Marshall | Juwan Howard | Reggie Evans
CN: Yao Ming | Deke Mutombo

IR: Moochie Norris, Vin Baker, Spoon

If we could get Raja Bell, Lee Nailon, or Anthony Peeler for the LLE, I think the team would be complete.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Well Spanoulis is going to be the PG not Daniels, at least eventually.


Daniels is more likely yo be the 2 guard if he is signed.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ming_7_6 said:


> Well Spanoulis is going to be the PG not Daniels, at least eventually.
> 
> 
> Daniels is more likely yo be the 2 guard if he is signed.


how many times have you seen spanoulis play? a bold prediction to say that spanoulis will even make the team.

Daniels will most likely be a PG, because he is a PG. His a/to ratio is one of the best in the league.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

I've seen a couple of his games recently, he is going to be much better than Tony Parker.

Turnovers?


Yeah...........

like have you ever looked at who is in the top 10 in the NBA in turnovers.....and besides it's assist to turnover ratio that matters

people say rebounds matter NO it's rebound plus minus that matters this is why Marion is said to be a good rebounder when in realit he suks this is why his team cant rebound worth a shiet

same with turnovers for PG's it's the rasio not the actual turnover that matters

from the two games I saw of Spanoulis, we are talking 10-15 assists EASY a game with Yao and T-Mac

15 assists with 5 turnovers would be outstanding not bad. 

You dont just say oh 5 turnovers, this guy is an assist MACHINE, and ignore his Euro stats, they mean NOTHING translated to NBA game, and stats are for idiots anyways.

And ignore most of what scouts say, remember these are the same people that are responsible for most of Houston's previous draft picks......they don't know shiet

Don Nelson scouted Spanoulis, Don Nelson drafted him, and yes the guy is going to be the PG without ANY doubt.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

> like have you ever looked at who is in the top 10 in the NBA in turnovers.....and besides it's assist to turnover ratio that matters


yeah, I was talking about assist to turnover ratio (a/to). Antonio Daniels is second in the regular season with 3.96 a game, only behind Brevin Knight. He is second in the post season with 4.45 a/to ratio. He averages 11.2 ppg/ 2.3 rpg/ 4.1 apg in 27 minutes. He has great 48 mpg stats:

19.9 ppg/ 4.1 rpg/ 7.3 apg / 1.8 tpg

As for Spanoulis, I dont understand how you can make statements like "he is going to be much better than Tony Parker." when you've only seen the guy play twice. From my understanding, Spanoulis barely breaks 15 minutes a game... so youre saying in the 30 minutes youve seen him play, you have already determined that he will supercede Tony Parker. 



> people say rebounds matter NO it's rebound plus minus that matters this is why Marion is said to be a good rebounder when in realit he suks this is why his team cant rebound worth a shiet


I don't quite understand what youre saying here. First of all, rebounds do matter. Not saying that team plus/minus stats dont matter... In reality, Marion is a good rebounder no matter what team you put him on. He is extremely athletic, long, and has good recognition of rebounding positioning and timing. To say that he 'suks' because his team cant rebound 'worth a siet' is completely ridiculous... thats comparable to saying Chris Bosh, Donyell Marshall, and Pau Gasol cant rebound because the Grizzlies and Raptors are the worst rebounding teams in the league.

Sura has been valuable to the team because of his aggressive style and his ability to rebound. Were one of the better rebounding teams despite our absense at PF and Yao's subpar rebounding... because our perimeter players are excellent long ball rebounders (Yao usually forces the opposition to work a perimeter game rather than working into the post against Yao). Sura and TMac collect 12 boards a game between them which is better than most other backcourt combinations in the league. Don't undermine the importance of rebounding.



> from the two games I saw of Spanoulis, we are talking 10-15 assists EASY a game with Yao and T-Mac


From the two games youre going to predict that Spanoulis will surpass Steve Nash's league-leading 11 apg? I'm not understanding the logic, really.



> You dont just say oh 5 turnovers, this guy is an assist MACHINE, and ignore his Euro stats, they mean NOTHING translated to NBA game, and stats are for idiots anyways.


Again, I'm not understanding the point you're trying to make. Please tell me why you think he's an assist machine... does he have Nash-like, LeBron-like, Magic-like, Kidd-like vision? Euro stats certainly mean nothing... Still, I cant get over the fact that he can't even break 15 minutes at the international level. Certainly, this means that he isn't prepared for the NBA level. I really don't think stats are for idiots... stats is the only objective way to gauge a player.



> And ignore most of what scouts say, remember these are the same people that are responsible for most of Houston's previous draft picks......they don't know shiet


I would rather listen to a trained, professional, experienced NBA scout over an 18-year old that can hardly put a sentence together.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Spanoulis is much better than you and other Rockets fans can dream of.


He's ALREADY much better than daniels believe me.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

Now now, refrain from personal attacks - attack the post, not the poster. Mods will keep an eye out for everyone's activities, and I'm sure our posters have very good insight as to what's true and what's not

-YM


----------

